# Question about EMT



## JosephW (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question but I really need an anwser.
I am 18 years old and will finish high school on May 22 2009. I live in ATL and can't seem to find a school for becoming an EMT. if you live in ATL I would appreciate if you reffered me to a school. But as far as I know you go and take classes to be an EMT, not a college, just from what I understand.

I also have epilepsy which since you guys are EMT's and Paramedics you know about it. I wanted to know if I can become an EMT with me having epilepsy. Another question is that I need to know all the things I need to do to become an EMT, what I need to go through and all that.

Also...

Through out my high school career I have not made good grades, I am a B, C student, does that matter at all when you go to look for a job being and EMT? Sorry for all the questions and I dont know if these forums are for asking questions like this but I would rather get my information from an actual EMT than the sites I go to and they all say something different.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 4, 2009)

Are your convulsive events under control with medication? You will need to show that you have had an absence of seizures for a period of time and your condition is well controlled by medication and frequent followups with your neurologist to obtain a ambulance driver's license. 

Also, in regards to finding a school, visit your nearest community college or university and ask the health sciences counselor.


----------



## JosephW (Jan 4, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Are your convulsive events under control with medication? You will need to show that you have had an absence of seizures for a period of time and your condition is well controlled by medication and frequent followups with your neurologist to obtain a ambulance driver's license.
> 
> Also, in regards to finding a school, visit your nearest community college or university and ask the health sciences counselor.



I have gone without seizures for 13 months and I am on Lamictal.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2009)

Most, and usually EMT schools are offered from Community College.
Being epileptic will stop you operating an ambulance driver i believe.

To become an EMT, you gotta be 18 years of age
High school diploma or GED equivalent.
Having B's and C's grades in high school is different.
If you really want to become an EMT, nothing will stop you.
Is EMT what you want to do for now? or is it just a stepping stone like some


----------



## JosephW (Jan 4, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Most, and usually EMT schools are offered from Community College.
> Being epileptic will stop you operating an ambulance driver i believe.
> 
> To become an EMT, you gotta be 18 years of age
> ...



I have been wanting to become an EMT for the past 3 years, my father was a Paramedic and he was killed on a call. That use to give me doubts about wanting to become an EMT for awhile but now I have gotten over that fear and I really do want to become an EMT.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 4, 2009)

First, you may be an EMT, but it is possible you may never work on the road.

Check with your state EMS licensing agency and your DMV.

In Florida, Vent correct me if I am wrong, but I think you had to be seizure free either 3 or 5 years in order to operate an emergency vehicle.

Also, I am ignorant on this tidbit, but is there a correlation between strobes and seizure activity or was this some urban legend? I never researched it myself in depth, so please advise.

If it is indeed a factor, do you think that will bother you as well. 

In all honesty, if I were your partner, I would have a hard time trusting my life in your hands when operating a vehicle. I have enough to worry about without worrying if today is the day my partner's body decides it needs a dosage increase of the seizure meds.

Please keep that in mind, as it is not all about you. You need to consider your partner and your patients, as well as everyone else on the road.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 4, 2009)

Joseph, I was not aware of your father's death. He is a true hero.

I am afraid that you will probably need to be without seizure activity for longer than 13 months. You will need to consult your County or State EMS agency and the department of motor vehicles in your state. I know that in California, no matter your medical condition, if a doctor sees you and signs off that you are capable of driving an ambulance, than you are good to go.


----------



## JosephW (Jan 4, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Joseph, I was not aware of your father's death. He is a true hero.
> 
> I am afraid that you will probably need to be without seizure activity for longer than 13 months. You will need to consult your County or State EMS agency and the department of motor vehicles in your state. I know that in California, no matter your medical condition, if a doctor sees you and signs off that you are capable of driving an ambulance, than you are good to go.



Yah, he was a nice guy.
Thank you guys for the answers, and for being helpful.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Joseph, I was not aware of your father's death. He is a true hero.
> 
> I am afraid that you will probably need to be without seizure activity for longer than 13 months. You will need to consult your County or State EMS agency and the department of motor vehicles in your state. I know that in California, no matter your medical condition, if a doctor sees you and signs off that you are capable of driving an ambulance, than you are good to go.



True, but there are also automatic failure categories. For example, when I went in my initial BP was ~140/80. After the exam, he was about to sign me off when he noticed that anything over 139 was considered stage 1 HTN and allowed for a year to get the BP under 140. Solution. Sit down and relax for 5 minutes which dropped my pressure to ~120/70. I'm willing to bet that a hx of seizure activity (regardless of etiology) will have a similar automatic failure clause, especially since the exam is the same used for commercial and bus drivers.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2009)

JosephW said:


> I have been wanting to become an EMT for the past 3 years, my father was a Paramedic and he was killed on a call. That use to give me doubts about wanting to become an EMT for awhile but now I have gotten over that fear and I really do want to become an EMT.



I'm sorry for your lost, i wish and hope you best of luck going through EMT and becomming an EMT.


----------



## JosephW (Jan 4, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I'm sorry for your lost, i wish and hope you best of luck going through EMT and becomming an EMT.



Thanks, I wish me luck too.


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2009)

JosephW said:


> I have been wanting to become an EMT for the past 3 years, my father was a Paramedic and he was killed on a call. That use to give me doubts about wanting to become an EMT for awhile but now I have gotten over that fear and I really do want to become an EMT.


JosephW... something to keep in mind: NAEMT and others often have scholarships for legacy EMT's, with preference for candidates who had parents die in the line of duty. It never hurts to get extra money.


----------



## EeyoreEMT (Jan 29, 2009)

*Determination Determines Destiny*

I believe the one person was right concerning the time of being seizure free being more than 13 months, especially if you are going to drive a large vehicle with strobes and flashing lights, your tired, hungry and stressed. If you have a low seizure threshold, It might not work, talk with your physician. On the other hand, EMTs work in many different types of envirnments which don't require driving. You can look at the hospital setting, larger companies want a medical person on site, there are many different avenues to look into. Do ride time first to make sure this is what you want. It's kind of a love/hate thing. You either love it or hate it. If it is what you want, why not go for medic? You will have more job opportunities.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 29, 2009)

EeyoreEMT said:


> I believe the one person was right concerning the time of being seizure free being more than 13 months, especially if you are going to drive a large vehicle with strobes and flashing lights, your tired, hungry and stressed.



In my state one has to be seizure free for at least three years before obtaining the drivers license again. 


R/r911


----------

